# Deer in the yard



## BCSapper (Nov 9, 2010)

For years deer have been coming into my yard during the winter nights to eat the birdseed that has fallen from the feeders. They never caused a problem.

Then this year, for some reason, they have decided my yard is a toilet as well as a buffet. Does anyone have any suggestions as to items I can place im my yard that won't hurt the birds but will discourage the deer?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I have seen in apple orchards bars of soap hanging from the trees. I'd pick the heavily scented kind. 

They associate the perfume with human presence. But in your case, I would imagine they are already familiar with the human scent. Still...maybe worth a try..


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

30-06


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

shoot em and eat em:yes:


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

BOBBEX deer repellant.
Expensive but works better than anything I have tried.

That's for the plants. For the "toilet" part, you must think of something else.

...or go with chrisn's advise :thumbsup:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I could be wrong but I get the feeling that someone who feeds the birds may not want to shoot them. 

Plus the deer would need to be more considerate and show up during daylight


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

The bird seed is to lure the deer.
I do it all the time.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

That reminds me of the hunter I saw heading into the woods the other day with a bag of corn/seeds over his shoulder. I'm not a hunter but wouldn't that be considered cheating?? not sure..just asking


----------



## BCSapper (Nov 9, 2010)

The neighbours might have a problem with stray rounds interrupting their sleep. Not that I haven't thought about it.

I might try that BOBBEX around the entrance, see if I can keep them out altogether.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

creeper said:


> That reminds me of the hunter I saw heading into the woods the other day with a bag of corn/seeds over his shoulder. I'm not a hunter but wouldn't that be considered cheating?? not sure..just asking


Hunting with anything but a spear is cheating


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

My deer just walk through twice a day on their trip and never touch a thing and I have 6 bird feeders. They must have a better place to go. The deer can be deterred by hanging Irish Spring or similar) soap bars to prevent them from going after the caged peppers and tomatoes. I used them shaved in my Corvette (interior, under hood, truck and on the floor) that was stored in a barn for the winters and never had a sign for 3 years.

I have a bigger with spring and fall when the bears steal the suet feeders and ruin bird feeders at night and early morning. Somehow, nothing will stop them. I had a 2'x2' 2x4 frame with heavy screen and heavy mesh that was crushed into the ground when a bear used it to get a little higher to the feeder above that was destroyed.

Normally, the animals are just good things to observe but my wife does not want to see a red-tailed hawk take a squirrel is a swoop.

Dick


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

BCSapper said:


> *The neighbours might have a problem with stray rounds interrupting their sleep. * Not that I haven't thought about it.
> 
> I might try that BOBBEX around the entrance, see if I can keep them out altogether.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.


Ayuh,.... Use a Bow,....

I'm cookin' up my last tenderloin of this years crop for my Love's birthday dinner tomorrow night,...


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

nanuk said:


> Hunting with anything but a spear is cheating


Bare hands and a home-made knife.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

r0ckstar -

Just make sure you put the knife between your teeth so you use both hands.

Make sure the sharp side of the blade faces away from you unless you are trying to be macho.

A little of camo smeared on the face will help while you sneak up to Bambi.

A motion sensor will help you fined the best time so you can have fewer hours laying in wait.

Think twice if it is suburban 225# buck.

Dick


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

concretemasonry said:


> r0ckstar -
> 
> Just make sure you put the knife between your teeth so you use both hands.
> 
> ...


Ever hunted feral hogs?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> Ever hunted feral hogs?


http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ters-monstrous-500-pound-prize-to-believe-it/


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Hanging pieces of Irish Spring soap really works. My wife does that to keep the deer away from her flower beds. We are very rural, and have a group of 10-12 of them than wander through about the same time every day, eating their way down the hill. A few days ago, my 16-year-old idiot grandson thought he would catch one and wrestle it to the ground with his bare hands. He couldn't, which was probably a good thing for him.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

md2lgyk said:


> Hanging pieces of Irish Spring soap really works. My wife does that to keep the deer away from her flower beds. We are very rural, and have a group of 10-12 of them than wander through about the same time every day, eating their way down the hill. A few days ago, my 16-year-old idiot grandson thought he would catch one and wrestle it to the ground with his bare hands. He couldn't, which was probably a good thing for him.


He'll only get kicked once and then he will swear off of deer wrestling. Next time take video. I'd like to see a deer that slow.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm late to the discussion, but I have a suggestion. Go to a local barber or hair salon, get their floor sweepins, put in some old socks, hang these hair socks around the yard, . they think that there is people still out in the yard, no more deer loiterers.

ED


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

I have tons of deer in the field behind my house, but they rarely come into the yard. I don't have any edible plants so no big deal if they did. They don't seem to like the dog so that may be a good way to keep them away.


----------



## ekfurs (Apr 23, 2014)

I've tried hair, urine, packaged fox urine, irish spring, and the only thing that works for me is fencing or electric fencing.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

My GF gave me some nice hostas that I planted behind my rear deck that backs to a deer filled woods. For several years no problem but the last couple the deer have developed a taste for the hostas. They wait until the plants get about 3 feet tall then come in at night to dine. One morning they are just gone... I've tried the deer repellent sprays from the box stores and home made hot sauce mix. No good... the deer seem to think all this stuff is salad dressing. Hunting here is not an option. I have given up. The new hosta shoots are about 8" high so it'll be awhile before they are ready for the deer.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

raylo32 said:


> My GF gave me some nice hostas that I planted behind my rear deck that backs to a deer filled woods. For several years no problem but the last couple the deer have developed a taste for the hostas. They wait until the plants get about 3 feet tall then come in at night to dine. One morning they are just gone... I've tried the deer repellent sprays from the box stores and home made hot sauce mix. No good... the deer seem to think all this stuff is salad dressing. Hunting here is not an option. I have given up. The new hosta shoots are about 8" high so it'll be awhile before they are ready for the deer.


Yep. 
Human language = Hosta
Deer Language = Candy

They eat mine so close to the ground that they are literally gone.

I've found the only thing that definitely works with deer is deadfall piled around your plant. Looks messy but works. Look for dead or recently pruned branches from junk trees, no leaves, the more gnarly the better. Make a tent of them around the plant you want to protect. Wire ties help.

Deer generally browse at night, and they don't want to stick their head through old dead pokey branches to get at the good stuff.

Think about some hellebores, they are very deer-resistant.


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

I usually have a herd of 20 to 40 deer roam around at dusk. I have cut my trees up to where they can't reach the low lying branches with leaves and just decorate with bowling ball shrubs. They pretty much leave the yard, trees and shrubs alone except when they decide to lounge around in the yard. During the fall I pile the fallen leaves in the field behind my house and they eat every bit saving me several trash bags. You can't get rid of them so I just watched them and learned how to use these critters to my advantage. I don't have pretty little flowers around my house but you can have a decent landscape design with just deer proof shrubs and trees.


----------

